# knots and matts



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone
I was wondering if other ppl have problems with knots and tangles with their poo? 
I walk Crunchie on a harness and she gets them on the areas where her harness is and she hates having them combed out  
Has anyone got any suggestions on what shampoo to use? what is the best brush or comb? 
I really like her with her wavy hair and REALLY don't want to get her short as I love the scruffiness of a poo


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

If you look under the grooming section you'll see lots of posts with information on how to manage your dogs coat, lots of great tips on what tools to use (depending on your budget) and were to buy them from.

Hope this helps x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread that Colin posted is very useful 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11662&highlight=Colpa110


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

wow that thread is amazing thanks sooooo much i do take Crunchie to the groomer's to be clipped but ive never wanted her done with clippers but i think im going to have to in the summer


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

ive just been on amazon and ordered the mikki stuff  lets hope it dont hurt crunchie like me just teasing them out gently


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Crunchie will be sooo pleased! Good luck . . .


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wouldn't be without my all in one dry shampoo and conditioner Furminator. Is expensive but it last ages, I wouldn't even begin to attempt to brush mine without it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had these products for a while but not really used them much until now.

They are actually really good, better that the Tropiclean demat in my opinion.

Just use sparing around the paws if you have tiled or wood en floors or your poo will be slipping about all over the place!!

http://www.groomers-online.com/section.php/603/1/coat-kits


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh Colin you have some wonderful stuff for grooming your poo's  just if we didn't have so many miles between us I would be bringing Crunchie to you for grooming  
I've ordered some of the Tropiclean in hope it will make her curly again as Crunchie looks like she has a gone wrong perm now just waves and fluff but I guess that could still be puppy fluff.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, but I really am no expert..I just always knew I never wanted to trust my dog to a groomer as I have seen so many horror stories/pics!!

TBH the cockapoo coat can be a bit of a compromise between how you like it to look and what is practical. Betty's coat is shorter now than it has ever been but still retains that slightly shaggy look.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Colin, is this the stuff you have used?

http://www.groomers-online.com/prod...gle-coat-kit/9ea6fb5834303871deba654b2b65d8eb

Bess's coat is so easy to manage ..... but Maisie  well, I've had a busy week or two and now look at it and wonder what on earth I'm going to do with it! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue,

I use the detangle spray....it is makes the coat a little bit more ''slippery'' than Tropiclean Demat.....good for those dogs with a more ''challenging'' coat

You can buy it separately from PAH


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Colin. I invested in a matt breaker and oh my what a difference it makes for Crunchie when I have to comb her thank you so much for your advise. Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Debbie & Crunchie said:


> Colin. I invested in a matt breaker and oh my what a difference it makes for Crunchie when I have to comb her thank you so much for your advise. Xx


:twothumbs::twothumbs:...Glad I could help xx


----------

